# bolo-rute für see



## hollywoodkoch (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute ich angel hauptsächlich an einem großen See auf Friedfische.
Habe bisher immer mit einer 10m Stipprute zum stecken geangelt. Hierbei kommt es häufig vor, dass auch mal ein Karpfen oder dicke Brassen an die Stipprute gehen... Oft zieht auch ein Hecht dem Rotauge hinterher...

Ich habe von Bolo - ruten gehört und auch interessantes Video bei youtube gesehen... wie jemand damit karpfen fängt...

Jetzt will auch auch so ein Ding....

hab ihr ne Empfehlung für mich .. .für eine Rute mit der man auch große Fische drillen kann... zb. 10 pfund karpfen...

Ich dachte dabei an folgende....
Browning Ambition Pro Bolo 8 m

Ich möchte nicht mehr als 150 € für den Knüppel ausgeben...

Gruß aus der Eifel

Sebastian


----------



## thanatos (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

man kann mit ´nem kleinkalibergewehr auch bären töten.aber jetzt
ohne flachs ,du willst doch einfach nur stippen und gegebenenfalls auch
einen karpfen "besiegen"falls er aus unkenntnis deiner absicht sich deinen
brassenköder einverleibt.da spielt doch die rute keine geige,beim drill meine ich.die bremseinstellung stellst du doch auf die tragkraft deines vorfachs ein
und dann liegt es doch nur noch an deinen nerven ob er oder du gewinnst.
also suche dir eine gute rute aus die dir gut in der hand liegt ,eben zum
stippen.
meine 1,8m megaspin wg bis 30 gr hat einen 21pfund karpfen schadlos
an land gebracht,allerdings mit 24er hauptschnur und 20er hakenvorfach
das teil liegt bei mir immer im auto ,wollte nur ne wartezeit überbrücken
hab den wurm vor ort gesucht .das nur so neben bei.
es ist schon eine umstellung von kopfrute zur beringten aber vernünftig
aber du solltest auf die feinheiten des stippens nicht verzichten
viel erfolg und p,h.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*



hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> Video bei youtube gesehen... wie jemand damit karpfen fängt...
> 
> Jetzt will auch auch so ein Ding....



Kann ich verstehen. :m
Ich mache das schon viele Jahre und auch Schleien beangel ich so.



hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> hab ihr ne Empfehlung für mich .. .für eine Rute mit der man auch große Fische drillen kann... zb. 10 pfund karpfen...
> 
> Ich dachte dabei an folgende....
> Browning Ambition Pro Bolo 8 m



Als erstes mal, warum so einen langen Prügel?
Du hast im See keine Strömung, aus der die Schnur hochhalten musst.
Eine 6(oder höchstens 7) Meter Bolo ist ungleich leichter, handlicher und eignet sich besser zum Werfen(Bruchgefahr, Uferbewuchs).
Kannst also weg von langen Mastbäumen, wie sie zum "Stippen" Mode sind.

Folgende Modelle kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen(immer in absteigender Reihenfolge).

Besonders kräftig:
Speedmaster TE7 GT
Technium TE 7 GT

Noch ausreichend kräftig:
1. Super Ultergra TE5 GT
2. Speedmaster TE5 GT, AsterX
3. Technium TE 5 GT
4. Nexave Bolo, Browning CC Bolo

Allesamt tauglich aber solch Zeug wie die Ambition kannste damit nicht vergleichen.
Eine günstige fällt mir noch ein. Die Yad "La Spezia" in 6 Meter ist vom Blank zu gebrauchen und kräftig genug.
Die Beringung gefällt mir nicht aber ansonsten OK.
#h


----------



## hollywoodkoch (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Danke für die Tips,

ich brauche die 8 Meter wegen der Tiefe und um über das Kraut zu kommen ... damit ich direkt über der Rutenspize angeln kann...

Leider kann ich nirgendwo im netz die ASTER X finden... hat jemand einen Tip bzw Link...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*



hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nirgendwo im netz die ASTER X finden... hat jemand einen Tip bzw Link...



Kannste bestenfalls noch gebraucht erwerben.
War eine Eigenproduktion von Angeldomäne und ist vergriffen. Ein Nachfolger sollte eigentlich schon im September kommen.





hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> ich brauche die 8 Meter wegen der Tiefe



Das ist blöd.
Dann kommen eigentlich nur noch diese in Frage(von denen die ich kenne):


Ausreichend kräftig:
1. Super Ultergra TE5 GT
2. Speedmaster TE5 GT(und TE6 GT)
3. Technium CX TE5 GT und besser Technium DX TE5 GT

#h


----------



## hollywoodkoch (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Ich glaube ich werde mal die 

Yad "La Spezia" in 8m ausprobieren...

oder gegebenfalls auf den Nachfolger der A Domäne warten...

knapp 300 ist mir im Moment leider zu teuer für die von dir aufgeführten Ruten...

Vielen Dank #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*



hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde mal die
> 
> Yad "La Spezia" in 8m ausprobieren...




Kann ich nix zu sagen, kenne nur die 6er.

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Hi Leute . Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich möchte in der nächsten Saison mit der Bolofischerei anfange . Ich habe mir auch etwas Geld beiseite gelegt . Ich liebäugele mit der Browning Xitan in 7m . Ich will damit nur  im Silokanal oder auch mal in der Havel fischen . Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Rute was taugt. Ich könnte mich nämlich auch für eine Shimano technium in der gleichen Länge erwärmen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Bloß nicht!
Schlabberspitze erster Güte!

Wenn Browning dann Xitan Ultra oder CC Bolo.

Besser noch, weil etwas steifer(aber nicht unbedingt härter) ist die neue Technium oder richtig top die Super Ultergra.:k


----------



## Welpi (8. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Mal eine blöde Frage (da ich noch keine von beiden in der Hand hatte) vom Anfänger: Was unterscheidet eigentlich eine Bolo-Rute von einer Matchrute?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Die Länge.

Lange Matchruten gibt es bis etwa 4,50m und meistens als Steckrute. Einige wenige Modelle werden auch als transportfreundliche Teleruten angeboten.
Es wurde in Ausnahmefällen auch "Matchruten" bis ca. 6m Länge verkauft aber die sind dann schwer und eigentlich unnötig.

Ab ca. 5 Meter Länge gibt es dann die teleskopischen Boloruten teilweise bis  ca. 10 Meter+  Länge, wobei ich mit Ruten länger als 8 Meter nicht mehr "überkopf" werfen würde wegen der Bruchgefahr.
Selbst benutze ich nur Bolos bis 7m Länge.
Das ist von den pers. Vorlieben ebenso abhängig wie den Gegebenheiten am Wasser.
Ich brauche aber keine längere Rute als 7 Meter und würde auch keinem Anfänger zu einer längeren raten.
#h


----------



## Welpi (8. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Danke Prof. Wenn ich Dich also richtig verstanden habe sind Bolos und Matchruten von der Beringung und der Aktion her prinzipiell ähnlich, unterscheiden sich jedoch in der Länge und (daraus resultierend) im Aufbau (Steckruten versus Teleskopruten).


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Ja, es sind beides recht feine Rutenarten zum Friedfischfang(von Spezialmodellen mal abgesehen).


----------



## Bobster (9. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Hey Prof,
schreib doch noch einmal bei Gelegenheit 2 Zeilen zu Deiner 6m Yad LaSpezia.

Was entzürnt Dich an den Ringen ?
Was für eine Rolle fischt Du darauf ? Gewicht ?

Danke


----------



## hollywoodkoch (28. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*

Hab bisher immer noch keine Rute....
hab den shop nordfishing 77 entdeckt...

da gibt es folgende Rute

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...-catana-ex-te-gt-580-mit-800cm-und-4-20g.html

hat jemand erfahrungen damit, bzw.. kann ich diese für meine Karpfenangelei gebrauchen?

Wollte diese mit ner 3000 er rolle nehmen.

Gruß aus der Eifel

Sebastian


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2012)

*AW: bolo-rute für see*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hey Prof,
> schreib doch noch einmal bei Gelegenheit 2 Zeilen zu Deiner 6m Yad LaSpezia.



Ich habe mit der 5m und der 6m geangelt, besitze sie aber nicht.
Beide sind fischbar und haben anständig Rückgrat auch für große Friedfische.
Noch länger könnte aber schon schwammig werden.
Die Ringe sind recht klobig und an der Spitze nichtmal auf Hülsen gewickelt.





hollywoodkoch schrieb:


> Hab bisher immer noch keine Rute....
> hab den shop nordfishing 77 entdeckt...
> 
> da gibt es folgende Rute
> ...



Die alte Catana war in 5m und 6m tauglich mit sehr ausgeprägter Spitzenktion und viel Kraft im Rückgrat für den kleinen Geldbeutel(ähnlich Yad Bologna).
In 7m und 8m Länge , keine Ahnung.


----------

